# Our world team



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

2013 WUSV Qualification Trial - Home


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Lots of handsome men! Good luck to them.


----------



## Aliqua (May 16, 2013)

Sorry this made me laugh.. "World team" and "handsome men" and this ad was there - hahahaha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

It was an interesting trial to be at and I'm soooo excited by who made it on the team!  Can't wait to see World's irl!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

FG167 said:


> It was an interesting trial to be at and I'm soooo excited by who made it on the team!  Can't wait to see World's irl!


Are you going?? I will be there too! We must meet up!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

GatorDog said:


> Are you going?? I will be there too! We must meet up!


I am! How can I resist? My puppy's daddy is in it as well as my TD  SO excited!

We're not sure if we're driving (and bringing dogs) or flying yet. But yes, we should absolutely meet up!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Some videos from the event.

wallace payne - YouTube


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so incredibly jealous for those who are attending!!! 

Please take lots of photo's and make sure to tell us all about it!!!!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Great job to those that made the team! Huge kudos to all those who made the effort to participate, attend, and support the event - made it a great event!


----------

